# How to change my name?



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi, when i initialy signed up, i used the name TTSDAVE. Could you please tell me how to change this, I would like to change it to sTTranger.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Drop Kmpowell a pm he should be able to help you change you user name


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Done


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------

